# Flachwasser voller Leben



## Tanny (27. Apr. 2014)

Heute habe ich am Tümpel eine wahnsinnig klare Sicht im Flachwasserbereich auf den Grund gehabt und dort lebte einfach alles. 
Zunächst habe ich ein paar Fotos gemacht. Die Bilder sind durch ca 2 cm Wasser aufgenommen - auch wenn man das Wasser bei den Fotos überhaupt nicht als vorhanden erkennt - es sind tatsächlich Unterwasserbilder. 

All die Punkte, die dort zu sehen sind bewegen sich: Wasserflöhe, Kaulquappen, kleine Minikäfer und ein Tierchen, was aussieht wie ein Miniminikrebs (keine Ahnung, was es ist). 

Da man auf den Fotos irgendwie dieses ganze Leben gar nicht richtig erkennt, habe ich zwei kurze Videos gemacht - ich hoffe, ich bekomme sie hier hochgeladen...                

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (27. Apr. 2014)

....Video folgt, wenn ich rausgefunden habe, wie das geht mit dem Hochladen


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2014)

Also das mit den Videos bekomme ich so irgendwie nicht hin. 
Aber hier könnt Ihr sie anschauen: 

LebenimTuumlmpel2704141_zps75729cb3.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket

LebenimTuumlmpel270414_zpsa611d4b4.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2014)

Heute habe ich mal einen Ketcher ca eine Lineallänge weit durch den Tümpel gezogen 
und versucht, alles, was drin lebte zu fotografieren. 
Also ich würde sagen: diverse Libellenlarven, Molch, __ Blutegel und noch ganz viel, was ich 
nicht kenne - die __ Schnecken sind von vor ein paar Tagen

Vielleicht mögt Ihr ja mit bestimmen

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2014)

..und dann hier noch ein Mix mit Kleinstlebewesen.
Und weil man so schlecht sehen kann, wieviel darin lebt, habe ich hier auch nochmal ein Video raufgehalten.
Die Videos findet Ihr hier:

ImTeich06051419_zps52263467.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket

ImTeich06051421_zps6aae468a.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket

ImTeich06051418_zps870365c6.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket

ImTeich06051420_zps7806b1be.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket

ImTeich06051417_zpsf352c4a3.mp4 Video by SchimmelhofSH | Photobucket


LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2014)

Hilfe! Kann bitte ein Mod. die doppelten Bilder im letzten beitrag rausnehmen? 
Keine Ahnung, wieso die da doppelt sind und ich krieg sie nicht wieder raus


----------



## Tanny (9. Mai 2014)

...und hier sind noch ein paar __ Schnecken und ein Wasserfloh? (ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren) unter demMikroskop :


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Mai 2014)

Past schon


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2014)

Auf jeden Fall ein __ Gelbrandkäfer und seine Larve (die mit dem dicken Kopf und den grossen Beisserchen). Auf dem Gewuselfoto meine ich unten eine Köcherfliegenlarve zu sehen - aber schwören würde ich das nicht. Da wäre ein besseres Foto nötig. Foto Nr. 8 ist wohl eine __ Wasserassel.


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Christine, 
 Danke.

Auf die Larve von dem __ Gelbrandkäfer wäre ich nicht gekommen - ich 
dachte, das sei auch irgendeine Libellenart. 

Bzgl. der Fotoqualität bei dem Gewuselbild: 
mehr geht leider mit meiner alten Canon nicht  ....deswegen habe ich den Floh auch schon 
unter das Mikroskop gepackt....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (10. Mai 2014)

Für solch hoffnungslose Fälle  haben wir noch das hier: (Sammelthread) Welche Larve, welcher Wurm, welcher Käfer ist das?


----------



## pema (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo Kirstin,
schöne Bilder des Lebens in einem Teich
Ich habe ziemlich schnell festgestellt, dass in einem Teich das Leben gerade an den Stellen tobt, die 'Mensch' missachtet oder sogar weg macht.
Algenhaufen, Mulmansammlungen...all diese 'häßlichen' Begleiterscheinungen eines Teiches.
Mir wird immer ganz anders, wenn ich hier lese, dass Schlammsauger etc. in Einsatz gebracht werden...vielleicht sollten diese Teichbesitzer sich mal die Mühe machen, die du dir gemacht hast: einfach mal genau hinsehen
petra


----------



## Tanny (10. Mai 2014)

@Christine
 "mea culpa" - wer "suchen" kann ist klar im Vorteil 

@ Petra
 ja, ich bin auch sehr froh, daß ich damals gegen alle "Unkenrufe" (...bei der Wassertiefe und auf Beton geht das niemals ohne Technik....etc.) meinen Tümpel ohne Technik angelegt habe auch auf das Risiko hin, daß es schief geht. 
Ich hätte nie, niemals gedacht, daß sich sooo viel dort ansiedelt 

Und es verändert sich jedes Jahr - sehr spannend!

LG
Kirstin


----------

